# $30,000 to replace Chevy Volt battery



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Is This Estimate for a Chevy Volt Hybrid Battery Replacement Real?


According to a viral picture, an estimate for Roger Dean Chevrolet showed a price of nearly $30,000 to replace a hybrid battery on a Chevy Volt.




www.snopes.com






15 years or 150,000 miles?

I'd Uber 150,000 miles in two years, so every two years have to replace the EV battery? 😱


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Is This Estimate for a Chevy Volt Hybrid Battery Replacement Real?
> 
> 
> According to a viral picture, an estimate for Roger Dean Chevrolet showed a price of nearly $30,000 to replace a hybrid battery on a Chevy Volt.
> ...


Yea but think about all the money
you will save on gas !!!!!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea but think about all the money
> you will save on gas !!!!!


150,000 miles divided by 20 mpg x $4.25 a gallon is $31,875. And that doesn't include the cost of electricity or the downtime charging.

But let's be fair and recalculate to an estimate of what a Volt would get if it was an ICE vehicle. Say 35 mpg average.

150,000 divided by 35 mpg x $4.25 gallon is $18,214. Or a savings of $11,785 or $5,892 a year. Still not including the electricity or downtime charging. 😄


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Here we go again with the OPs obsession for hating EVs.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

$29,000 is for the Hazard Waste Fleecing, your Grand kids get to deal with.

Is anyone asking,... Is there enough Lithium on this planet to make Millions of batteries ? Since the largest Mine was given back to the Taliban.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> $29,000 is for the Hazard Waste Fleecing, your Grand kids get to deal with.
> 
> Is anyone asking,... Is there enough Lithium on this planet to make Millions of batteries ? Since the largest Mine was given back to the Taliban.


We should just drop that crap back on them...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

So this battery cost the same as the vehicle probably did? I foresee Chevy Bolt’s going way down in price because no one will buy them.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

There's a good chance you could get it replaced with a refurbished pack or from an independent mechanic for a lot less. Toyota hybrids for example. The dealer will charge $6000 - $9000. But places like green bean battery will do it for $1500 - $3000 depending on the vehicle. Granted, the batteries for hybrids aren't nearly as expensive as EV's but the principle is the same.

The real mistake is purchasing an EV made by GM. EV's are still in their infancy. Or at least a toddler  The last thing I'd do is purchase one from a car manufacturer that's known for unreliability.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea but think about all the money
> you will save on gas !!!!!


And child Slave Labor mining battery materials !


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The $1.50 FL state battery fee, tho...  🤦‍♂️ What a ripoff.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Did anyone read the story? The quoted price is for a replacement battery on a 2012!!! Chevy Volt. Just like the viral Ford Focus EV replacement battery story, this Volt is a discontinued model, and the new battery pack is being produced by a 3rd party company. New EV batteries don't cost nearly as much. 

Let's also not forget the total irrelevance of this story to an Uber driver, since the Volt is a 4 seat car and not used for ride share.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Meanwhile . . . Good luck finding a mechanic for Electric Vehicles . . .


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Here we go again with the OPs obsession for hating EVs.


Not hate, just proving they are not quite ready yet.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nevermind the Obvious E.V. problems . . .
















Electric Motorcycles were causing death & injury daily in India's recent heatwave also. It seems E.V. fires increase with heat.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

And now you know why used EVs are so cheap. My friend just dumped his, with one year left on his warranty. He got $9,000 for it, but it needs a $12,000 battery.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TobyD said:


> And now you know why used EVs are so cheap. My friend just dumped his, with one year left on his warranty. He got $9,000 for it, but it needs a $12,000 battery.


Dumped it with one year left on warranty because it needed a battery? Not sure what I'm missing here, but why didn't he have the battery replaced under warranty and THEN dump it? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

TomTheAnt said:


> Dumped it with one year left on warranty because it needed a battery? Not sure what I'm missing here, but why didn't he have the battery replaced under warranty and THEN dump it? 🤷‍♂️


He dumped it in anticipation of it needing a battery. I see used EVs all the time in the same situation, they’re cheap, and don’t have much battery life left.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Not hate, just proving they are not quite ready yet.


I don't know what you consider proof but you surely don't have it. Once again, a meaningless story to strike fear in the hearts of simps and a lack of understanding as to how batteries degrade over time. 
How about reading something like this before you piss your pants that one day "they" are going to make you drive an EV: EV Milestone: Tesla limo service surpasses 1 million kilometers driven


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

I was looking into ordering a i4 M50i recently but they're already recalling them due to possible battery fires. I'm an avid auto enthusiast and welcome both ICE and EV's, however, IMHO best for me to wait on the sidelines regarding EV's until the battery replacements come down/longer range as I travel between Indiana and FL frequently.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I don't know what you consider proof but you surely don't have it. Once again, a meaningless story to strike fear in the hearts of simps and a lack of understanding as to how batteries degrade over time.
> How about reading something like this before you piss your pants that one day "they" are going to make you drive an EV: EV Milestone: Tesla limo service surpasses 1 million kilometers driven


You just proved my point. 😆.

In order to make any decent return on investment with an Uber vehicle, it needs to be inexpensive, safe, nearly maintenance free and get 1,000,000 miles. Because an average driver can do 85,000 - 100,000 miles a year.

Only just recently did a Tesla model make 1,000,000 miles on one battery, but it's not inexpensive or compatible with what mainstream drivers need.

In fact Tesla's are God awlful pieces of shit vehicles to Uber with, as so many have already found out. 

Combine a Pacifica with a 1,000,000 mile battery and quick charge for about $40,000 and they will sell like hotcakes. 

Not quite there yet.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

losiglow said:


> There's a good chance you could get it replaced with a refurbished pack or from an independent mechanic for a lot less. Toyota hybrids for example. The dealer will charge $6000 - $9000. But places like green bean battery will do it for $1500 - $3000 depending on the vehicle. Granted, the batteries for hybrids aren't nearly as expensive as EV's but the principle is the same.
> 
> The real mistake is purchasing an EV made by GM. EV's are still in their infancy. Or at least a toddler  The last thing I'd do is purchase one from a car manufacturer that's known for unreliability.


*Yup, never buy a car from Government Motors. How can you trust the reputation and quality of a company that nearly went bankrupt and was bailed out by tax payers? This is not a managerial sound company!!!!*


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> You just proved my point. 😆.
> 
> In order to make any decent return on investment with an Uber vehicle, it needs to be inexpensive, safe, nearly maintenance free and get 1,000,000 miles. Because an average driver can do 85,000 - 100,000 miles a year.
> 
> ...


You don't seem to understand what the word proof means. Tesla != All EV's 
You hate on all EV's then bring up Tesla
You claim that a vehicle has to get 1 MILLION miles to provide a decent return on investment, where did you come up with that, pulling it from in between your buttocks? Are there even 3 people on this entire board that have a million mile vehicle? 

Try having a little balance in life and looking at both sides of the coin instead of making things up to justify a predetermined and irrational position. Having actually owned and driven a Tesla, I know why they are a bad choice for rideshare and it almost exclusively has to do with the doors, both opening and the window breaking. All of the rest of the considerations are tradeoffs that each of us would have to weigh for ourselves to determine if a particular vehicle is a good fit given it's characteristics. Depending on how you drive, a vehicle like a Model 3 LR (ignoring the doors) might be a fantastic choice. I typically drive less than 250 miles in a night. It would be wonderful to not have to waste 5-10 minutes and a mile or two each day having to get gas. Let it charge overnight. 4 cents a mile for electricity, pretty cool! Solar panels on the house even better. Comfort instead of X, ok. The point I'm trying to make is that some models will work very well for some drivers. Your irrational fear of EV's and their batteries (which I assure you you don't understand) is keeping you from understanding where things are going whether you appreciate it or not.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> You just proved my point. 😆.
> 
> In order to make any decent return on investment with an Uber vehicle, it needs to be inexpensive, safe, nearly maintenance free and get 1,000,000 miles. Because an average driver can do 85,000 - 100,000 miles a year.
> 
> ...


You are correct that at a certain point, most vehicles start to need repairs that make them uneconomic to Uber with. It's a fine line between a payment on a newer car with zero maintenance, and a paid for car in need of unexpected repairs that can get expensive. Why anyone would rent a Tesla for $334/week (in my market) is beyond me. But something much less expensive like a Chevy Bolt, combined with the extra $1/trip incentive can make more sense when you factor in how much cheaper electricity is vs gas, and the reduced maintenance expenses. For my personal circumstances, driving the same miles as my old gas car, my new Chevy Bolt gives me about an extra $150/month in my pocket, even factoring a new car payment vs my paid off gas car.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Atom guy said:


> You are correct that at a certain point, most vehicles start to need repairs that make them uneconomic to Uber with. It's a fine line between a payment on a newer car with zero maintenance, and a paid for car in need of unexpected repairs that can get expensive. Why anyone would rent a Tesla for $334/week (in my market) is beyond me. But something much less expensive like a Chevy Bolt, combined with the extra $1/trip incentive can make more sense when you factor in how much cheaper electricity is vs gas, and the reduced maintenance expenses. For my personal circumstances, driving the same miles as my old gas car, my new Chevy Bolt gives me about an extra $150/month in my pocket, even factoring a new car payment vs my paid off gas car.


Well according to the article, you better be putting that extra $150 a month towards the replacement batteries. Looks like they only got a lifespan of about 150,000 miles.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Future


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Well according to the article, you better be putting that extra $150 a month towards the replacement batteries. Looks like they only got a lifespan of about 150,000 miles.


OMG!!! I got a blowout at 8K miles, looks like all tires only last 8K miles!!! Tires are BAD, not ready for commercial driving.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Is anyone asking,... Is there enough Lithium on this planet to make Millions of batteries ? Since the largest Mine was given back to the Taliban.


There’s a couple of very large lithium deposits out in the West, but the very same lib-tards who demand we transition from fossil fuel to electric vehicles are also the very same lib-tards who are suing to halt production of the lithium mines.
😂😅


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TobyD said:


> I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


I second this agreement.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

tohunt4me said:


> The Future
> 
> View attachment 674989


Hahaha. 🤣


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> OMG!!! I got a blowout at 8K miles, looks like all tires only last 8K miles!!! Tires are BAD, not ready for commercial driving.


$1200 every two years for a set of new tires is a far cry from $30,000 every two years for a new battery don't you think? 😆.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> $1200 every two years is a far cry from $30,000 every two years don't you think? 😆.
> 
> Hello? Is this the island city of Shiffer where the dumbest people in the world live?
> 
> Is it true that if you do something really dumb they say you must have shifferbrains? 😆












" we're sorry mam, EMS & the Ambulance & Fire Dept. can not respond until tomorrow at 3 p.m. because the batteries are down . . ."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Hahaha. 🤣


Will be Fun escaping a wildfire on a bicycle !

Wait until you see what they do to FOOD next !
Water.
Power.
Fuel.

All man made " shortages ".

Watch.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Well according to the article, you better be putting that extra $150 a month towards the replacement batteries. Looks like they only got a lifespan of about 150,000 miles.


That's when you trade it in


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> There’s a couple of very large lithium deposits out in the West, but the very same lib-tards who demand we transition from fossil fuel to electric vehicles are also the very same lib-tards who are suing to halt production of the lithium mines.
> 😂😅


Yep , typical case of Dumb are Dumber.

I saw 113* in Menifee, CA yesterday. Today I have to go to OC, where Disney is said to be 101 in Anaheim.
The only place to be is on PCH, that is if you want to put up with all the traffic and short trips.
I know better on these Holiday weekends. I'm taking Sun and Monday off.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> $1200 every two years for a set of new tires is a far cry from $30,000 every two years for a new battery don't you think? 😆.


Please show me someone that is spending 30K every 2 years for a battery.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Please show me someone that is spending 30K every 2 years for a battery.


Since the avg battery lifespan is about 200K miles, the OP is assuming that the full time RS driver with a EV will drive about 100K miles/year which is just about right. I did it for 2.5 years and drove about 90-110K miles each year on avg.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Since the avg battery lifespan is about 200K miles, the OP is assuming that the full time RS driver with a EV will drive about 100K miles/year which is just about right. I did it for 2.5 years and drove about 90-110K miles each year on avg.


Where does it say that the average battery lifespan is 200K miles. In most cases batteries degrade over time, not fail all at once. A Tesla battery is guaranteed not to lose more than 30% capacity in 8 years or 100K miles. Realistically most people get there with about 15% loss. 200K you should still have 70-75% of the battery capacity available. Is an industry springing up to refurbish battery packs and replace bad cells. Yes, which should reduce the cost as welll but even if you go to Tesla for a replacement battery pack it's 17K not 30K. The referenced story is an outlier. 
More sky is falling propaganda from the people who want to keep business as usual.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Since the avg battery lifespan is about 200K miles, the OP is assuming that the full time RS driver with a EV will drive about 100K miles/year which is just about right. I did it for 2.5 years and drove about 90-110K miles each year on avg.


I drive 35-40 hours a week and only drive about 50k a year. If I get 200k out of my Bolt with a reasonably functioning battery, I'll be happy


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Where does it say that the average battery lifespan is 200K miles. In most cases batteries degrade over time, not fail all at once. A Tesla battery is guaranteed not to lose more than 30% capacity in 8 years or 100K miles. Realistically most people get there with about 15% loss. 200K you should still have 70-75% of the battery capacity available. Is an industry springing up to refurbish battery packs and replace bad cells. Yes, which should reduce the cost as welll but even if you go to Tesla for a replacement battery pack it's 17K not 30K. The referenced story is an outlier.
> More sky is falling propaganda from the people who want to keep business as usual.


I'm not providing propaganda as I was going to place an order on a i4 M50i but I'm going to wait till EV's have longer range and batteries can last longer.









Electric Car Battery Life: Everything You Need to Know


The battery packs of electric vehicles are quite resilient, with the lithium-ion type used in most modern EVs capable of lasting at least a decade before needing replacement.




www.caranddriver.com





What EV do you have?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

F30 LOLZ said:


> I'm not providing propaganda as I was going to place an order on a i4 M50i but I'm going to wait till EV's have longer range and batteries can last longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The propoganda comment was directed at the OP's article but even that car and driver article is sensationalism when they mention the 65K. 

I've had a series of Tesla 3's (I've been ordering them, keeping them for a month or two and then flipping them). I personally would never Uber in them I think it's a bad car for it, and I think the Tesla is overpriced for what you are getting. I can certainly understand wanting more range if you are using it for rideshare but for most applications, 250 - 300 mile range is going to handle most people's needs very well. Tesla's are also too expensive to economically compete. I would do better with a Corolla for example even over 300K miles. But there is a lot of misinformation and fearmongering among people who seem to be afraid or very hostile towards the notion of EV's. The fact of the matter is, they are the future and are much improved and useful compared to 10 years ago and that will continue as they become more mainstream.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The propoganda comment was directed at the OP's article but even that car and driver article is sensationalism when they mention the 65K.
> 
> I've had a series of Tesla 3's (I've been ordering them, keeping them for a month or two and then flipping them). I personally would never Uber in them I think it's a bad car for it, and I think the Tesla is overpriced for what you are getting. I can certainly understand wanting more range if you are using it for rideshare but for most applications, 250 - 300 mile range is going to handle most people's needs very well. Tesla's are also too expensive to economically compete. I would do better with a Corolla for example even over 300K miles. But there is a lot of misinformation and fearmongering among people who seem to be afraid or very hostile towards the notion of EV's. The fact of the matter is, they are the future and are much improved and useful compared to 10 years ago and that will continue as they become more mainstream.


I agree, however, I drive between FL and IN frequently and at times I drive straight. Call me inpatient but I just don't want to sit around and wait for a charge every 350 miles. Also, the 65K mile life expectancy is misleading but further down it says that after 500 charges, battery depletion will be noticeable. True? Well IIRC Tesla's should have at least 1500 charges out of their batteries before needing replacement. 

I expect 10 years from now, EV's will be more affordable, longer battery life/warranty and longer ranges.


----------



## butchnelson6971 (Nov 4, 2021)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> 150,000 miles divided by 20 mpg x $4.25 a gallon is $31,875. And that doesn't include the cost of electricity or the downtime charging.
> 
> But let's be fair and recalculate to an estimate of what a Volt would get if it was an ICE vehicle. Say 35 mpg average.
> 
> 150,000 divided by 35 mpg x $4.25 gallon is $18,214. Or a savings of $11,785 or $5,892 a year. Still not including the electricity or downtime charging. 😄


What downtime charging? I keep reading you saying this but I don't understand it. When you get home do you plug in your car and then watch it charge and I mean literally sit there and watch the electricity go in hour after hour? Is that your down time? I'm just wondering because when I charge my car it takes me all of 6 seconds to completely charge my car and that is from 0% to 100%. I know that seems impossible but I don't sit there and stare at my car and create down time while it charges. It takes me 3 seconds to plug it in walk in the house completely forget about it until I wake up in the morning and it takes me another 3 seconds to unplug it. That's 6 seconds of down time for me I'm perfectly okay with. So again unless you're traveling state to state and you've been in your car for 6 hours of driving over 350 MI I don't understand where the downtime is why you wait the 20 or 30 minutes to charge?? Are you trying to relate the normal driving or daily driving to out of state driving at a supercharger? Why are you trying to mix up the two? Sorry for all the questions but you were comment about hours of downtime charging doesn't make any sense.


----------



## butchnelson6971 (Nov 4, 2021)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Is This Estimate for a Chevy Volt Hybrid Battery Replacement Real?
> 
> 
> According to a viral picture, an estimate for Roger Dean Chevrolet showed a price of nearly $30,000 to replace a hybrid battery on a Chevy Volt.
> ...


Normally I don't reply to idiots but in this case I have to make an exception, 15 years 150,000 miles that the battery will not degrade more than 8%. That is the warranty. So in short on a 357 mile battery you're guaranteed that after 15 years 150,000 miles you will still get at a minimum 322 MI out of your battery. Yes that's correct if you do the math the battery will last longer than an ice meaning an internal combustion engine meaning your gas car. Thought I'd go ahead and break that down for you because you weren't understanding what was being told to you in the beginning. Typical


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

butchnelson6971 said:


> What downtime charging? I keep reading you saying this but I don't understand it. When you get home do you plug in your car and then watch it charge and I mean literally sit there and watch the electricity go in hour after hour? Is that your down time? I'm just wondering because when I charge my car it takes me all of 6 seconds to completely charge my car and that is from 0% to 100%. I know that seems impossible but I don't sit there and stare at my car and create down time while it charges. It takes me 3 seconds to plug it in walk in the house completely forget about it until I wake up in the morning and it takes me another 3 seconds to unplug it. That's 6 seconds of down time for me I'm perfectly okay with. So again unless you're traveling state to state and you've been in your car for 6 hours of driving over 350 MI I don't understand where the downtime is why you wait the 20 or 30 minutes to charge?? Are you trying to relate the normal driving or daily driving to out of state driving at a supercharger? Why are you trying to mix up the two? Sorry for all the questions but you were comment about hours of downtime charging doesn't make any sense.


You clearly don't realize most of the people on here using EVs are renting Teslas and do not have a home charger they can use. So yes, they have to go sit at the supercharger daily. I'd bet that most EV owners don't have home chargers, based on how busy the public chargers are in my area.


----------



## butchnelson6971 (Nov 4, 2021)

Atom guy said:


> You clearly don't realize most of the people on here using EVs are renting Teslas and do not have a home charger they can use. So yes, they have to go sit at the supercharger daily. I'd bet that most EV owners don't have home chargers, based on how busy the public chargers are in my area.


It doesn't matter where there you rent a Tesla or not when it comes to charging it. Most of the people in the real world who are not just on this site actually own their Tesla or making payments on their tesla and 70% of those people charge at their homes. Not to mention when using a super charger it only takes 15 to 20 minutes TOPS to recharge your battery back to 80% meaning you have 200 to 250 miles of range once agian. The majority of daily driving is under 40 miles. Even for the people that are using them for rideshare do not have an issue charging because they simply take a 15 minute break wherever they're charging use the bathroom get a snack by the time they get back to their car it's already passed 80% charged and ready to go. Trying to manipulate something to make your point true doesn't work. Using a worst case scenario does not fit everybody and it is a super small percentage of the population that has an issue like this. If you are using level 2 charging or a destination charger you're going to be there for a long time charging because that's what they're made to do. If you're going across state you use a supercharger and you're not there for very long for the car to charge up. That's how charging works. If you're charging at home and you're an idiot when you plug in you sit there and watch it charge, if you're like the rest of the world you plug it in you walk in the house and you forget about it until it's time to leave the next day and your battery is completely full. I don't see why it's so difficult for some people. I understand if you live in an apartment and you happen to be on the second floor and you happen to have no way to charge your car at the apartment. I get it you may be that 1% of 1% of the population. And of course you have to go to a supercharger once a week to charge up for your daily driving. But do not try to use this as an example for everyone because it is absolutely not true.


----------

